# What video sources are you using for your 4k TV?



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Over the Holidays I walked into our locally owned TV store to look at the 65-70" displays. Was considering the curved display, Plasma, LED. Open minded and I do trust the knowledgeable sales staff.

However when I saw the 65" Sony XBR65850B. And I love it. Here' what I currently feed it with:

-Netflix via the TV's built in receiver. I've heard that is 4k video-It looks really good.

-Apple TV. HDMI Connection. Meyuh! I think it up converts and looks better then the 1080p TV it replaced. But doesn't look as good as the TV's Netflix.

-DirecTV receiver-About two years old-not sure which model-but we are eligible to upgrade. I believe the TV is up converting the signal it gets from the DirecTV but not 4k. Sporting events look good. Still a huge improvement over the 50" HD TV it replaced.

I also use other sources from via the Apple TV or the TV such as HBO, etc. 

Just wondering if others are doing something different for video inputs that I am overlooking to maximize the up convert and/or 4k display capabilities of this TV.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Found this article this morning-does seem like a good review on 4k sources: http://www.tomsguide.com/us/4k-video-source-faq,news-18021.html

But it is a year old.


----------

